# Ají



## SãoEnrique

Hola,

Me gustaría entender mejor el sentido de la palabra "ají" en castellano. Conozco "ajo" pero nunca he oído "ají". Es una receta de cocina.
Les pongo un ejemplo:

"Ponen ají y perejil en el col/repollo". 

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Fanaya

Me parece que '_ají_' se usa exclusivamente en Sudamérica. Desde luego en España no recuerdo haberlo oído. Grosso modo, puedes traducirlo por '_pimiento_'.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Fanaya said:


> Me parece que '_ají_' se usa exclusivamente en Sudamérica. Desde luego en España no recuerdo haberlo oído. Grosso modo, puedes traducirlo por '_pimiento_'.


Puedo estar equivocado, pero me parece que _aji_ y _pimiento_ son cosas distintas. Pido auxilio al portugués para aclararlo:
Aji = pimenta
Pimiento = pimentão


----------



## araceli

Hola:

Ají es lo mismo que pimiento y no tiene nada que ver con la pimienta que es el fruto del pimentero.

Saludos


----------



## Fanaya

Por cierto, me llama poderosamente la atención que el texto hable de '_*el *col_' y no '_*la *__col_'. ¿Alguien puede confirmar si la primera forma es posible?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Uma imagem vale por mil palavras.

Pimiento - pimentão: http://www.directodelcampo.com/desctags/Pimiento_rojo

Aji - pimenta: http://www.google.com.br/m/search?site=images&source=mog&hl=en&gl=br&client=safari&q=aji&sa=N#i=1


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Fanaya said:


> Por cierto, me llama poderosamente la atención que el texto hable de '_*el *col_' y no '_*la *__col_'. ¿Alguien puede confirmar si la primera forma es posible?


Creo que es "la col".


----------



## Fanaya

WhoSoyEu said:


> Uma imagem vale por mil palavras.
> 
> Pimiento - pimentão: http://www.directodelcampo.com/desctags/Pimiento_rojo
> 
> Aji - pimenta: http://www.google.com.br/m/search?site=images&source=mog&hl=en&gl=br&client=safari&q=aji&sa=N#i=1



¿Pero eso también es un pimiento, no? Sólo que con otra forma...


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Fanaya said:


> ¿Pero eso también es un pimiento, no? Sólo que con otra forma...


Si te refieres al segundo, no. El aji es picante, el pimiento no.


----------



## Fanaya

WhoSoyEu said:


> Si te refieres al segundo, no. El aji es picante, el pimiento no.



Pero pimiento al fin y al cabo. Aquí (en España) los llamamos '_pimientos chiles_' o '_chiles_', a secas. Incluso creo que también '_guindillas_', aunque de esto no estoy muy seguro porque no sé si es la misma variedad que el '_chile_'.

Por cierto, aquí encontré algo sobre el tema.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Fanaya said:


> Pero pimiento al fin y al cabo. Aquí (en España) los llamamos '_pimientos chiles_' o '_chiles_', a secas. Incluso creo que también '_guindillas_', aunque de esto no estoy muy seguro porque no sé si es la misma variedad que el '_chile_'.
> 
> Por cierto, aquí encontré algo sobre el tema.


Como quieras, pero yo al menos siempre aprendi a distinguir un pimiento de un aji. Y guindilla es un tipo de aji.


----------



## Fanaya

WhoSoyEu said:


> Como quieras, pero yo al menos siempre aprendi a distinguir un pimiento de un aji. Y guindilla es un tipo de aji.



Bueno, cuestión de gustos, de regiones y de mil cosas más. El caso es que, por lo menos para mí, y me atrevería a decir que es lo común en España, todo esto se engloba dentro de los pimientos y no soy capaz de distinguir un ají de un pimiento (entre otras cosas porque la palabra '_ají_' no se utiliza en España, lo cual es un factor muy a tener en cuenta).

Por cierto, discúlpame por monopolizar el debate en español. La próxima, en portugués


----------



## SãoEnrique

Hola

Gracias por las respuestas, me llevan las dudas que tenía, ají no me suena bien. Si lo entiendo bien "ají" = "pimiento" en España. En Portugal se dice "pimento" ou "pimentão".


----------



## Fanaya

SãoEnrique said:


> Hola
> 
> Gracias por las respuestas, me llevan las dudas que tenía, ají no me suena bien. Si lo entiendo bien "ají" = "pimiento" en España. En Portugal se dice "pimento" ou "pimentão".



Efectivamente, en España ají es pimiento ('_pimiento chile_', si quieres precisar). En Portugal, sería '_pimenta malagueta_' o '_piri-piri_'/_piripíri_', dependiendo del tamaño.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Gracias Fanaya, también esta mañana haciendo de las busquedas, he visto 'pimiento morrón". ¿ Que piensas de esto ?


----------



## Fanaya

El '_pimiento morrón_' es mucho más grande, además de dulce (creo que es el '_poivron_' francés, mientras que el '_ají_' sería vuestro '_piment_'). En portugués, sería '_pimentão_'.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Gracias Fanaya, la imagen corresponde bien a los "poivrons" en Francés.


----------



## trubentzkoy

Llego un poquito tarde al tema, aún así quiero aportar que en Venezuela usamos esa palabra (ají) para referirnos a un tipo de pimiento pequeño de sabor picante (ají picante) o dulce (ají dulce) aqui dejo un link para que vean la imágen de lo que nosotros conocemos como ají http://www.outramedicina.com/1359/beneficios-da-pimenta. La imagen importante es la del aji (o pimenta en portugués) habanero, sólo que no es tan picante, pero a nivel físico es igual. Espero que les ayude.


----------



## ESustad

El ají (se come mucho en Colombia y Ecuador) tiene sabor muy similar al piri-piri.


----------

